# How to make my own Transfer



## welnick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, so I have noticed that the best kind of transfers seem to be plastisol transfers because they are basically screen printers heat transfers (please let me know if I am wrong?!) They print onto the shirt easy, peel off easy, and feel and look like they were screen printed. 

Anyway, I am wondering how to make my own plastisol transfers, or if plastisol transfers is even the best way to go? I know about buying them from places like Proworld, but I am looking for a cheaper way to make custom transfers which seem to be a lot more expensive than I wanted.

Are there instructions or anything. I can't seem to find any at all. I have a screen printing kit (really only good to print 1 color) but it could work to start I think?!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Trying to produce your own transfers with a screen printing kit would be a daunting task. You would need the correct transfer paper, a dryer that could cure the transfers properly and the knowledge to successfully create the product. It may seem expensive to have them professionally made but it ends up being a lot less expensive in the long run.


----------



## welnick (Feb 11, 2010)

I am sure it is probably very tough thing to get in to. Is there an instruction .pdf or anything out on the web that anyone knows of though. That way, at worst case I can just read through. Otherwise right now I am using mostly stock transfers and I am looking for other places with more unique stock transfers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

welnick said:


> I am sure it is probably very tough thing to get in to. Is there an instruction .pdf or anything out on the web that anyone knows of though. That way, at worst case I can just read through. Otherwise right now I am using mostly stock transfers and I am looking for other places with more unique stock transfers.


There are a few articles on the web. Here's one:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html

You can find even more here: plastisol transfers related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## welnick (Feb 11, 2010)

Although I have not posted yet, I have been a member for months and as always Rodney comes through! Thanks for that. Very helpful!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes folks can make their owns transfers, however, it takes years to perfect the ink mixture, curing, paper, etc. to come up with the quality of the pros.....Good luck though.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Making transfers is more of an intermediate skill, it doesn't take years but it is something that you need to experiment with.


----------

